# A little Arizona action!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres a video of a coyote hunt in Arizona. Theres more on our facebook page too!:mrgreen:
facebook.com/pghunting


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Cool Video. So are you a god of all predators or just coyotes? Also wondering what the coyote on the youtube video did to anger his god so much that he was smitten down? Was it drinking from the wrong mud puddle on the coyote Sabbath (which I believe is a Wednesday) or maybe sniffed another coyote bum that had already been sanctified by the great and powerful predator god  ALL GLORY TO THE PREDATOR GOD!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

We hunt all predators. We should of had 2 bobcats on film but I missed the first one and the camera died on the second one.


----------

